# Tubing with your V?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been trying to find an old thread on here with photos of a V tubing, but I can't find it, so sorry for the repeat. I think that was a life jacket thread though, not a tubing one.


My partner and I love kayaking but our cockpits aren't large enough to fit Finch. When I saw that tubing pic, I wondered if she'd like be towed in a inner tube behind the kayak. Have any of you done that before? I have never owned a tube and just started researching tonight. I am wondering two things: 1) What is the best gauge to get so that her nails won't puncture the tube and 2) is it better to have the flat (deck?) kind or the sit inside kind? I am thinking she might want to jump off to swim, so what kind would be easier for her to get back into from the water?


Any thoughts would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You may be thinking of the picture I posted. Not sure.










Anyways, here's a bit more background/my opinion if it may help:

First of all - at least in Kobi's case, he won't stay on the tube on his own. He wants to be WITH you. So if you're in a Kayak and he's on a tube and he jumps out... you're going to have a **** of a time getting the dog back in.

Also I never actually took Kobi tubing... mainly used it as a huge raft while out on the lake. He's never been towed behind the boat, but we swim on it all the time.

Most tubes made for boating would be durable and puncture resistant. This is an Airhead Slice, with a completely flat top. I'm guessing a tube that is deeper might keep the dog from jumping out, but the dog might not like the fact that the center part is basically on the water. Who knows.

Anyways, what I have works well for my purposes... I'm not so sure if it'd work for you. Since Finch is so obedient, you may be able to get her to lay down on the tube, in which case you'd be just fine! I would definitely get her a jacket though, in case she prefers to swim alongside you. I'd definitely encourage finding SOME way to include her in your kayak adventures.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, that is it Kobi! Thank you for weighing in with the great info. I really would love to include her in kayaking b/c honestly we went kayaking way less last summer after we adopted her and I don't feel as excited about getting out this season if she can't be included! I think I am going to keep an eye on Craigslist to see if I can find a tube w/out a big investment to see how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know I have seen some bigger yaks that would fit both you and Finch.
I have been looking at some poke boats that I think would be fun to take up the creek with the dogs. A little camo and I could duck hunt out of it.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We're in the same boat as you...looking for a way to get Gracie on the water when we kayak. I investigated the towing options, though, and the consensus of others who have tried it was that it is just way too much of a drag towing something behind your kayak. Having spent most of last summer (Pre-Gracie) towing small children who quit paddling, I can appreciate that point of view.... :

I love my single kayak (a Wilderness Systems Cape Horn 14, also with a very tight cockpit). But I am on the lookout for a boat that would better accommodate Gracie...either a sit-on-top or a single with a jump seat. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watch the rocks! I take Copper out on the boat with me all the time. Yes, he will want to be VECROed to your leg until he gets comfortable (which may never happen). I wouldn't even try taking him Kayak. If any has had success with this please post. It would be very interesting.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ I would have said it was completely hopeless, but I know Finch is working on becoming a therapy dog and probably has a bit more potential than Kobi. There is NO WAY I would ever expect Kobi to be happy on the tube on his own.

A bit off the subject, but two weekends ago Kobi figured out how to climb up the ladder on the back of the boat on his own! It's a bit of a struggle for him, but he did it twice and handled it pretty well. I was so proud ;D


----------

